
Germany gives nod to US$8B tunnel link to Denmark - scirocco
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/world/germany-gives-nod-to-us-8-billion-tunnel-link-to-denmark-11071154
======
baxtr
I wasn't aware that we have money for that kind of stuff... Also, it will
anyhow turn out to be late and way beyond budget. (Sorry for the rant)

